# Topics > Arts > Music >  Emily Howell, computer music program with music intelligence, David Cope, Santa Cruz, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - David Cope

Home page - artsites.ucsc.edu/faculty/cope/Emily-howell.htm

Emily Howell on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Music Created by Learning Computer Getting Better"

by Aaron Saenz
October 9, 2009

----------


## Airicist

Article "David Cope: 'You pushed the button and out came hundreds and thousands of sonatas'"
Composer David Cope has spent the last 30 years teaching computers to create classical music
David Cope at work in his California home. Photograph: Catherine Karnow for the Observer Catherine Karnow/Observer

by Tim Adams
July 11, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Emily Howell From Darkness 2 beg, Cope 

Published on Aug 10, 2013




> From Darkness, Light 2 beginning. Emily Howell, David Cope. This and many other works are available from Centaur Records  and other distributors on CD.

----------


## Airicist

David Cope Emmy Vivaldi 

Published on Aug 12, 2012




> David Cope used his Experiments in Musical Intelligence program to compose Zodiac, twelve short works for string orchestra in the style of Vivaldi. This is Taurus. The video is also algorithmically created.

----------

